# Anyone interested in a "knit along" for toe up socks?



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

I am wanting to do the "toe up" socks and found a very interesting beginner pattern. I have seen several ladies express the desire to learn to do the socks, so am wondering if anyone would be interested in trying to do them together? I find it's sometimes more fun to do it with someone else.....plus we all have different experience levels, we can maybe help each other out? 
Is this allowed on the forum?
LOL, just thought I would see what the response is....
I have a baby blanket to finish before I can start anymore socks, but it will only take me a couple of days to get the blanket done.....
Email if you would like
Renee


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Renee,
YES count me in. I don't know how to do it, but I want to learn.
I'm Linda
[email protected]

Sounds like fun.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

(((((((( Hi, Renee! I'd give a knit-a-long a go for socks with you - please send the pattern. Would these be two needles socks? TY!!

I have sock yarn here, too and scads of different types of needles. Donna Rae )))))))))))))



LadySonoma said:


> I am wanting to do the "toe up" socks and found a very interesting beginner pattern. I have seen several ladies express the desire to learn to do the socks, so am wondering if anyone would be interested in trying to do them together? I find it's sometimes more fun to do it with someone else.....plus we all have different experience levels, we can maybe help each other out?
> Is this allowed on the forum?
> LOL, just thought I would see what the response is....
> I have a baby blanket to finish before I can start anymore socks, but it will only take me a couple of days to get the blanket done.....
> ...


----------



## ladyellen47 (Feb 14, 2011)

Count me in. I have tried several times to get the hang of the toe start and have gotten crazy.


----------



## knittingnana (Jan 24, 2011)

I knit socks but never have done toe ups. Count me in I have sock yarn here. Send me the pattern; [email protected]


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

We may all go crazy together, but the journey should prove interesting! lol


----------



## jcp207 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have been collecting sock patterns and yarn for 6 months trying to get the nerve to start knitting socks- your invitation will negate all my excuses so I'm in. [email protected] comcast.net


----------



## TracyH (Feb 10, 2011)

I have tried, got frustrated and quit. But I would definitely do a KOL with all of you. I think that it would be fun and can bounce ideas off of each other. Count me in. Let me know when we will be starting and the pattern. [email protected]


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

my email is [email protected]


----------



## GrannyKnits (Jan 29, 2011)

I might join in too if I can finish a crocheted afghan before you start.

What supplies would we need?
I have some sock yarn but I'm not sure I have the circs or dbl pts in the correct size.


----------



## dish (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Rene: Would love the toe up scok pattern. Address; [email protected] Thanks


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is the pattern
It has all of the materials needed. I have sock yarn, will be buying needles today. I have to finish my baby afghan before I can start, maybe we can plan on starting over the weekend? or the first of next week?

http://community.knitpicks.com/profiles/blogs/2-a-free-pattern-very-easy
Comments, replies:
Renee
[email protected]


----------



## kaysue (Jan 28, 2011)

Love doing socks from the toe up...so much eaasier to get the size just right...count me in...my Hubby got me a book from Mary Maxim on doing toe up socks two at a time (for Valentine's Day)..but all the patterns require a 40" circular needle and have not found one yet to try. I like doing my toe up socks on one circular needle with the "magic loop" method....really easier than it sounds once you get the concept. Let me know when you want to begin! Count me in!


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

Send me your email addys so I can start a group list in my emails, thanks ladies! I look forward to working with you all!
I have several already, no need to duplicate, but some haven't sent emails.....email privately if you prefer


----------



## catclerk920 (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes I love to join your knit along for toe up socks, I'm a new knitter and is dying to learn to make them. Please let me know when you are ready to start and where I can get the pattern. My email address is [email protected]


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I would be willing to give it a try. I have a friend who knits socks using 2 circular needles. Don't know if hers are toe up or not though.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

LadySonoma said:


> I am wanting to do the "toe up" socks and found a very interesting beginner pattern. I have seen several ladies express the desire to learn to do the socks, so am wondering if anyone would be interested in trying to do them together? I find it's sometimes more fun to do it with someone else.....plus we all have different experience levels, we can maybe help each other out?
> Is this allowed on the forum?
> LOL, just thought I would see what the response is....
> I have a baby blanket to finish before I can start anymore socks, but it will only take me a couple of days to get the blanket done.....I make basic cuff downs all the time and have been wanting to do a toe up (wondering if they work for those with high arch wide feet?) and was to afraid to try it. I keep seeing a 'wrap' expression that is not a yarn over, and it scares me away. Otherwise I'd love to try
> ...


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

RENEE...I apologise. I don't know how i managed to get my reply to you included in your original mail. I sure didn't mean to. Here is what I replied:

I make basic cuff downs all the time and have been wanting to do a toe up (wondering if they work for those with high arch wide feet?) and was too afraid to try it. I keep seeing a 'wrap' knitting expression that is not a yarn over, and it scares me away. Otherwise I'd love to try


----------



## misenber (Feb 4, 2011)

I would also like to join in the knit along. I have made tons of socks with two circular needles and double pointeds, but have never conquered the toe up. I am not sure how a "knit-along" works, can you enlighten me?


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

LadySonoma said:


> Send me your email addys so I can start a group list in my emails, thanks ladies! I look forward to working with you all!
> I have several already, no need to duplicate, but some haven't sent emails.....email privately if you prefer


Yes!!!! I would love to be part of this and defeat my scokphobia!!! I will dl the pattern, let me know when we will get started.

Lesa

[email protected]


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I have done several pairs of "toe-up" socks. The hardest part is getting the stitches cast on and knitting the first few rows. After that, it's a breeze. Just do a few practice runs with scrap yarn and you will be good to go! Good luck.


----------



## Waldine (Jan 18, 2011)

Sign me up too. Have never tried socks , toe up or otherwise but am willing to try. My husband tears up more socks at the toes, so I hope to have a pattern that I can re-enforce at the toe but any pattern would keep him in socks I would not be embarrassed to have him wear and be seen in. Thank you for your kind invitation....I'm [email protected]


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

OK count me in too. I knit socks a long time ago, got 2nd sock syndrome & tried to finish but, yuk. I will be willing to give toe ups a shot. Maybe that will keep my interest.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

sorry to have forgotten to include my addy.... [email protected]
I have many projects to complete but, can fit in the toe up socks


----------



## Abbie-Emmie (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi, I'm JoAnne from MA and am in the process of doing some ... I googled it and watched YouTube over and over again until I got that "Eureka" moment and then went "duh." I'm using a 40" Addi Turbo circular needle, Size 1, and yarn by Lorna's Laces. I've tried to attach a pic, I hope it shows up ! Let's keep each other posted on our progress ! People wonder "why knit sox," well, I say, why the heck not


----------



## Abbie-Emmie (Feb 3, 2011)

Second Sock Syndrome ... I hear ya - google "Two at a Time Sox" and you'll find plenty of stuff on YouTube to watch - you'll get it, trust me !


----------



## Abbie-Emmie (Feb 3, 2011)

my email is [email protected]


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

my mail is:
[email protected]


----------



## tinkfrog (Feb 14, 2011)

I want to do the sock kal. Count me in. I am new at sock knitting so I need all the help I can get.
[email protected]


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

Count me in too! I have done many socks from the cuff down, but never from the toe up. Would love to try it. My email -- [email protected]


----------



## twfancy (Feb 14, 2011)

Toe up is the way to go...IMHO
I would really like to learn the magic loop method. Please include me. [email protected]
twfancy...Nancy


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

LadySonoma said:


> Send me your email addys so I can start a group list in my emails, thanks ladies! I look forward to working with you all!
> I have several already, no need to duplicate, but some haven't sent emails.....email privately if you prefer


Love to join my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## grandmawBeth (Jan 21, 2011)

yes, would love to try those socks, have gotten sock yarn on clearance the other day while shopping,,,my e-mail is [email protected] just have 2 finish up a short project.


----------



## zonacolleen (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, I would like to be included! I have been trying to start knitting sox but with no luck. This may be just what I am looking for. Count me in. e-mail [email protected]


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

magic loop needles needed? if so...what size

fingering weight regular sock yarn?

Help, my brain has slipped out of gear here. giggling

[email protected]


----------



## jderouin55 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am interested also [email protected]


----------



## Sasse (Jan 27, 2011)

Me too! Have pattern, etc. - will knit! PM me when you get it all together!

Susan


----------



## Meme (Feb 5, 2011)

I am so glad to hear it will be easy I am sure having a hard time getting started. Is there a trick to it? 
Cathy n Mo


----------



## Meme (Feb 5, 2011)

I could not get to the sock pattern. This sounds like great fun I love to knit socks. I have only done on the 4 needle, but love it all the same. I would love to learn the circlular needle way but have watched the youtube and just cant let it sink in, but good news my yarn last longer.


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW I never knew there were so many ladies wanting to know how to knit the socks! 

Basically a knit along is....just that.....we set a date and all start knitting at the same time. We can all go at our own pace....but since we will all be working on the same thing, we should be able to help each other. 

QUESTION:
I decided not to do the yarn weight, needle size in the pattern: they seemed too large for me, and I have already been knitting with size 3 needles...and the thinner sock yarn....do you think that will be a problem? I don't want really thick socks, and to me, worsted weight is heavier than the sock yarn I have been using....ideas?


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

Renee, Can't get the pattern to open in adobe. Message pops up with "file is damaged and cannot be repaired." Sock weight yarn and #3s would be okay for the pattern if you figure out your gauge I would imagine. Though I've never done toe up. I'd know better if I could read the pattern. I'll try again tomorrow when I have more time to work on it. I have dial up and its real slow so that may be part of the problem. Anyone else having problems getting to the pattern?


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

Pattern link another way

http://api.ning.com/files/u6mQZdNHnKYoa6yk6zHNraGeEpmwQgpB9Hy3OVPVGx18KQEsgEueFvhtVycfYluIZ52Wy9uJCxjHcB20UOYVk4kZkv4c9DiX/TERRYSVERYEASYTOEUPSOCKSFORBEGINNERS.pdf


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

great just what I have wanted to do count me in
Glenda [email protected]


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

Renee,
I have never done socks. Do you have experience with socks?
I am open for suggestions. I am working on hats & afghan at this time, but I can put them down. 
I don't have your e-mail address. 
You can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## ladyellen47 (Feb 14, 2011)

From my past experience #3 needles and regular sock yarn should work out for ladies socks. I have worked my handspun yarn with #6 needles. I have made plenty of cuff down so this is going to be a real neat thing if I can figure out the toe up. I always end up with little balls of left over. I won't any more.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Not being familiar with sock knitting, is the yarn called for in the pattern a 'sock yarn'? Is that what I need to look at & buy? Thanks.


----------



## ncflower (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, I am interested and the pattern looks great. Have wanted to try a different sock technique and toe-ups! And have also been curious about joining a knitalong. Thanks for a great looking pattern--you obviously worked hard on it!


----------



## ncflower (Feb 15, 2011)

I notice the pattern calls for DK or worsted but you'll be using sock yarn. Will that require modifications to the pattern--?I'd like to keep it simple the first time. I have a stash of sock yarn I would like to use if possible. And, oh, now I see you didn't write the pattern yourself but still, thanks for coming up with this idea!


----------



## tysgramum (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm in! Love to knit socks.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi Renee,
I am interested in trying toe-up socks.
Let me know when you start.

Thanks,
Maria


----------



## Giddy (Feb 13, 2011)

Count me in too! email addy is [email protected]


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

the pattern calls for 2 balls worsted and 1 ball sock yarn with size 6,7,or 8 needles can you clear this up for me I am a little slow on the take off lol its about 50 miles to drive to get knitting supplies so please let me know what I need to buy when I go. Glenda


----------



## bwillow (Jan 28, 2011)

I would love to learn to knit these socks,, but will this pattern work on a circle loom? I havent been able to knit with needles so I use a loom. 
If the loom works,, please coutn me in!
[email protected]


----------



## amazonia (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, lets do it. I have done some and love it.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Renee, I am game to do a KAL! I have done one before. And do love knitting the socks. To me the hardest part was to learn the cast on for the toe up socks. But they really aren't all that hard to do. Practice is the key. That and keeping the stitches tight when you go from one needle to another, wheather it is using 2 circulars or DPNs.

Debbie J
East Texas


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Renee, my email addy is [email protected] And my name is Debbie J. I am a newbie, and excited about being here. I have been knitting for about 5 years now. So I consider myself still new at it.



LadySonoma said:


> Send me your email addys so I can start a group list in my emails, thanks ladies! I look forward to working with you all!
> I have several already, no need to duplicate, but some haven't sent emails.....email privately if you prefer


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

HI Debbie, got you added



Debbie J said:


> Renee, my email addy is [email protected] And my name is Debbie J. I am a newbie, and excited about being here. I have been knitting for about 5 years now. So I consider myself still new at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you, Renee! If it's OK, I may use different yarn instead of the Worsted Weight. I have the needles and the yarn already. OK, so I have enough sock yarn for about 10 pair or more of socks. LOL


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

OOOps! I forgot to say that I have a couple of books on Toe up socks and lots of patterns for top down socks. There us also a lot of tuts on the net for learning to knit socks.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

my e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> OOOps! I forgot to say that I have a couple of books on Toe up socks and lots of patterns for top down socks. There us also a lot of tuts on the net for learning to knit socks.


I have several books for socks as well. I am addicted! lol
Renee


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

need2know said:


> my e-mail is [email protected]


Got you added!


----------



## kestep (Feb 15, 2011)

I would love to be a part of the knit [email protected]


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

i would love to learn the toe up method! i'm working on my second pair of socks and prefer the cuff down method, i also tried a toe up that i found on-line but got frustrated and went back to cuff down. i like to more rounded look of the toe up! here is my e-mail if you need 
[email protected]


----------



## lovethread (Feb 3, 2011)

Did the knit a long begin? Am I too late


----------



## Waldine (Jan 18, 2011)

I know a lot of you women would prefer to knit the socks with sock yarn and smaller needles, but not having knit sox before, I think I will start with the heavier yarn and large needles. If they come out alright, albeit a little funky, I can always use them as bed sox since I wear a pair nightly after I apply lotion to my feet. My husband can wait on a pair until I get more proficient and comfortable with the method. I have the the larger DP needles and yarn on hand but will look for the 40" circular as I want to try that also. I have shopped Hobby Lobby, Joanns and Michaels but they don't carry it. Does anyone know where they are available? I am looking forward to this knit-along. When do we start?


----------



## kaysue (Jan 28, 2011)

JoAnne;
Where did you get your 40" circular needle? My hubby got me a book for Valentine's Day on doing two toe up socks at a time,
but haven't been able to find a long enough needle....most places only carry up to 36" with an occassional 39" but large size needles like 8 or 10's. Thanks. Kay Sue from PA


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

You can use 2 circulars if need be. That is what I have done. Mainly because I had a bit of trouble with the DPNs. But practice really does help a lot! I can now use them pretty good. I, too would love to find a 40-inch circular in the sizes I want. But . . . I don't think it will be anytime soon. I have also checked Michaels and Hobby Lobby. Oh well, as they say, the best laid plans of mice and men (and women?). LOL

I can't wait to get started on this!


----------



## lovethread (Feb 3, 2011)

Knitpicks 
Pattern works
Clover needles


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

Renee,
We need to know what size needles, what yarn, when it will be and what ever is pertinet for knitting socks. Will there be a time and place? What do I need to buy in order to knit socks.
Thank you 
Tammy
I admit I was considering Not doing it but I got a hold of my fears.


----------



## ncflower (Feb 15, 2011)

My email is [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## gcat (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi - I'm new to the forum and am quickly finding so many interesting ideas and help. I would love to join the knit along and would appreciate the pattern as well. I have made them before as well as two-at-a-time, and it would be fun to belong to a group - it would definitely be great motivation for me because I found socks to be sometimes pretty tedious. Can you email me the pattern: [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Sounds good. I've never done socks & it would a fun project to do it together. Yona


----------



## leClair (Feb 12, 2011)

would love to join. can't KOL ...my family already complains (read - LOL) the fact that my hands actually knit while i'm asleep :? will get gear tog ...just let us know when to get going.


----------



## twfancy (Feb 14, 2011)

I couldn't find 40" circulars either. I have bought Bamboo needles from China, and am going to get these from eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/15-sizes-40-Bamboo-Circular-Knitting-Needles-US0-15-/170604423812?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b8d0ea84#ht_3744wt_922
They won't arrive for a couple of weeks, but 15 pairs for $9.99 is a great deal! I bought sock yarn at Hobby Lobby with a 40% off coupon today,, and will probably go ahead and make them on little double points!
Here's an idea to bust the second sock syndrome...
knit the toe of the first, then the toe of the second while it is fresh in your mind. Then continue for an inch or so, then switch to the next sock. I'll make it a game, and they will be finished together without having to use the magic loop method.
If anyone decides to use the magic loops, I'll be ready when my needles arrive in a couple of weeks! twfancy...Nancy


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

I bought my yarn today! I am using Patons Kroy Socks FX. I can't wait till we get started. I am going to try to use the 'Judy' cast on. It looks easy enough & I like the idea of not having a seam at the toes. Once we start, I will decide whether I will use dpn's or 2 circs.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Nancy, I agree that the 2nd Sock Syndrom will get you down. I also like to do both at the same time. I may have to do one on DPNs and the other on 2 circulars. I really need to get me another set of sock DPNs. And 2 more circulars in sock sizes.


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

Lovethread,
I don't mean to sound dumb, but what did you mean,"knitpicks,
& clover needles".
I am there at knitpicks and I don't see anything about needles Clover?
I am about to order the things I need for the sock Knit along, so could you please explain.
I got wood needles with the 40 what ever, size 9. What was the yard that was suggested. I also got double points needles. I want to get the right yarn. I would like to be ready when the sockalong starts. 
Please help me.  What are we to do about the Pattern?
I don't want to be a pest, I just want to be prepared.
Sincerely
Tammy


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

What does pattern works mean? Sorry
I wont bug you again.
Tammy


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

You can order the 40in circular needles from Knitpicks.
I was just there and they have them.
Tammy


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

ok, to make communication easier, can I please have your email adresses? I have 33 contacts so far, but there are more on the forum.
Does everyone have the pattern now?


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

I have it, thank you.


----------



## Giddy (Feb 13, 2011)

yes, thank you


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

yes i have it and i have started today!!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

I have it thanks oh brave one yo are so brave to spearhead this. GLENDA


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Glenda!


----------



## Sasse (Jan 27, 2011)

Just checking - have we started yet?

Susan


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

OK, is everyone ready to get started with the knit along?
I am almost finished with the baby afghan. I am shooting for Wed, how does that sound?


----------



## Sasse (Jan 27, 2011)

Ya Hoo - Baby Stuff will be there forever (or at least til next month!)

Susan


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

I am still waiting for my sock yarn & needles.
Tammy


----------



## Annie (Jan 21, 2011)

LadySonoma said:


> I am wanting to do the "toe up" socks and found a very interesting beginner pattern. I have seen several ladies express the desire to learn to do the socks, so am wondering if anyone would be interested in trying to do them together? I find it's sometimes more fun to do it with someone else.....plus we all have different experience levels, we can maybe help each other out?
> Is this allowed on the forum?
> LOL, just thought I would see what the response is....
> I have a baby blanket to finish before I can start anymore socks, but it will only take me a couple of days to get the blanket done.....
> ...


I would like to join in on this, but need to figure out what needle (s) to get first. Would the loop type be best or what? This will be my first attempt to knit socks and I really want to do this so I can make a pair for my daughter next.
Ann


----------



## shere35 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi, I have made socks when the old argyle was popular, you know
with all the bobbins. Never made a toe up and would love to
learn. Isn't the sock yarn today just amazing? Count me in, just what I need another knitting project. :shock:


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

ok, do you think they will be here by Wed or should we wait to start?


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Okay, here is my e-mail before I get cold feet--
[email protected] Pattern looked complicated when I glanced at it, but I'll give anything a try. So, we plan on starting Wed? How will this work?


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

we may have to wait, as we still have some waiting for supplies....I will post when we are starting. I would like us all to start together, but of course, we will all work at our own pace. 
I would like to do a weekly "check in" to find out where everyone is in the project, and then everyone is free to post questions at any time.


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll get out over the week-end and get my supplies then.


----------



## Sasse (Jan 27, 2011)

Do you think we need to print out the whole 30 pages of your recommended pattern - or can we just access it as we "knit-along" copying as needed?

Susan


----------



## amazonia (Feb 15, 2011)

Sounds good. How does it work? I have never done that before. I mean knitting along


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

You can just knit along using the pattern on your puter or you can print each page as you need it. What I also like to do is copy & paste to one of my own word processing apps (word pad, microsoft word etc) & save it in my documents folder. This way I don't have to worry about 'losing' the pattern on the net, it's on my puter.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

It's quite easy, lots of fun & the benefits are great because if you get stuck along the way, you can ask for help & everyone knows what you are referring to. Join us it will be a blast. Afterwards, you take pics of the project & post them so everyone can see everyone else's work!


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

Sasse said:


> Do you think we need to print out the whole 30 pages of your recommended pattern - or can we just access it as we "knit-along" copying as needed?
> 
> Susan


The other posters have answered this beautifully!


----------



## Sasse (Jan 27, 2011)

Okey dokey - I must have all the posts floating in the back of my brain somewhere - just read 'em all again - don't really see any opinion on printing out 30 pages - hmmmm

Looks like my approach (got all the materials, etc. read the pattern - don't have it down by heart - but there's a lot of good stuff there - I'm all set for a pair my calculated size ladies - let's go....

I'll refer to the pattern as we go!

Looking forward to it!

Susan


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh this sounds so fun! I wish I didn't have so many projects already going, or I'd join in. I'll enjoy following your progress if that's ok. Here's my e-mail if you want to include me on the list... [email protected] Who knows? Maybe I'll end up just putting something aside and try to knit with you all!


----------



## shere35 (Feb 5, 2011)

I just printed out pg 2-5 and that seems to be the important stuff


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I went ahead and printed out all the pages. That way I have something to help me if I get stuck. =)


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

OK, going to finish making my bed, then I am going to start. I bought worsted weight yarn today, will give it a try.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

I am going to need to hold off starting for about a week. My sister, who is under going chemo, called me yesterday & needs caps as she has lost most of her hair. I will catch up tho & look forward to watching everyone else's progress.


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

Kneonknitter, I am sorry to hear about your sister. Take all the time you need.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

That sounds like fun, but it will be some time before I can start another sock project. I'm finishing up the first sock of a pair now, but I don't have time to knit like I'd like to so it will be awhile.


LadySonoma said:


> I am wanting to do the "toe up" socks and found a very interesting beginner pattern. I have seen several ladies express the desire to learn to do the socks, so am wondering if anyone would be interested in trying to do them together? I find it's sometimes more fun to do it with someone else.....plus we all have different experience levels, we can maybe help each other out?
> Is this allowed on the forum?
> LOL, just thought I would see what the response is....
> I have a baby blanket to finish before I can start anymore socks, but it will only take me a couple of days to get the blanket done.....
> ...


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you Ladysonoma.


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

Prayers for your sister kneonknitter and for her "support group" (read family) as well.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you so much hooknneedler. She has been battling lung cancer for about 14 months now & I would do anything for her. I even offered to shave my head!


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

OK, I have a quesstion already....
I am trying to cast on and I am down to step d. actually on e...it says to repeat d on the next two needles, which reads "with an empty dpn, knit the first 2 sts on the left needle together...." If I do that...knit the two stitches together before I go back to e....I wind up with 3 stitches on 2 needles and 4 on the third....that can't be right....is it????


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

i only knit together the first 2 stitches, then knit the rest as is, so there should be 4 stitches on each needle. i had that problem too and it didn't make sense so i started over knitting together the first 2 stitches only!! works fine from there.....hope that helps!


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I too would like to try, (or in the very least follow along) my email is : [email protected]


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm not casting on like the pattern says. I am doing the figure 8 cast on. That way, I don't have to sew the toe. To me, not having to sew the toe is the whole reason for doing a toe up sock.



LadySonoma said:


> OK, I have a quesstion already....
> I am trying to cast on and I am down to step d. actually on e...it says to repeat d on the next two needles, which reads "with an empty dpn, knit the first 2 sts on the left needle together...." If I do that...knit the two stitches together before I go back to e....I wind up with 3 stitches on 2 needles and 4 on the third....that can't be right....is it????


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

Kneonknitter,

My sister had a benign brain tumor removed several years ago and has had to undergo several rounds of different kinds of radiation. She has been fortunate to not lose all of her hair, but she has experienced some. I, too, offered to shave my head (and my hair is long). I know what you mean about doing anything for them. When my sister asks, I drop whatever I have on the needles and get busy with whatever she's requested. That's two items on the needles now, one of the reasons I'm just "watching" you all knit the socks. Although...she might enjoy a pair...so maybe I'll just go ahead and cast them on! Have a great day and let me know if there is anything besides prayers I can be doing that would give her a smile.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> I am going to need to hold off starting for about a week. My sister, who is under going chemo, called me yesterday & needs caps as she has lost most of her hair. I will catch up tho & look forward to watching everyone else's progress.


I am so sorry to hear about your sister and will keep her in my prayers lol

Mary


----------



## hooknneedler (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you Mary.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

I think your sis would love a pair of socks. My sister always loved my knitted items because she was too busy playing football/baseball or whatever else the boys were doing, while I was at my mother's side learning all the girly stuff lol. I would knit stuff for her that I knew she would love even tho she never asked for them & she treasures them. They are gifts of love & those are always the most appreciated. I too, drop whatever I am doing to knit for her when she does ask. I am making her more than just the one cap she asked for & will post pics of them when I am done before I mail them out to her. Thanks for your good wishes.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Kneonknitter, I have a G-daughter who is battlel ing cancer she is26 now had her first radiation on her 20th B.D. she is a beautiful girl and has had such a battle she has several surgeries on her neck (bad scar) but she deals well I make her lots of scarves which she loves. She has requsted 2 hats one she called rainbow colored and one black and white, I dont usually knit black because I cant see it well enough,but I will try she has not lost her hair and it is real long , she wants hats that will hold her hair , any suggestions? I will keep your sister& family in my prayers. Glenda


----------



## cheryllweiner (Jan 25, 2011)

would love to!!!
never did a knit along before, and I never made toe up socks, so I would love to join in,....
How would it work???
Cheryll


----------



## katknit (Feb 24, 2011)

Can I still join in? My email is:
katknit at gmail dot com

Thanks

Charlene


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

hi I also would love to try never did a knit along before. I have done a pair of socks before but would like to try with help again. Just not sure of myself yet Email address is [email protected] if it isn't to late to start. thanks I've met so many nice ladies here.

barb


----------



## rmrod53 (Jan 23, 2011)

Count me in! [email protected] , sounds like fun. 
Rose


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Ahhhh Glenda, I am so sorry to hear this but, am glad she is doing ok. The only thing I can think of that would hold her hair back away from her face but, still hide the scar, would be a triangular kerchief. I have a pattern for one somewhere. I will try to find it & send it to you. Meanwhile, thanks for the prayers & I will reciprocate for your g-dtr. We can never have too many prayers.


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Would love to join . Have wanted to do socks for a long time
[email protected]


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> Thank you so much hooknneedler. She has been battling lung cancer for about 14 months now & I would do anything for her. I even offered to shave my head!


Have made many chemo caps for cancer patients. Use circular/double point needles so there will be no seams to hurt there head. I do like fun fur, and some of the colors do look like "hair"


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes Chags. Their skin/scalp is so very sensitive from the chemicals. I only use cotton to make hats. It's soft, absorbent & doesn't itch.


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Patients also like to wear hats indoors. I try to keep them light enough for indoors. Also heads get very cold, even wear them to bed. I am a radiation therapist and make many hats for my patients.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

You are so right kneonkniter prayer is what sustains us .Thank you for your prayers it means so much.Glenda


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

Glenda, maybe a "cloche" hat, a loose fitting hat she can "pile" her hair into, is that what she's looking for?


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

I thought of a cloche Ladysonoma but, didn't think of her piling her hair up into it. What a great idea.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thats kind of what I was thinking ,have never knit one is it about the same as a slouchy hat? Thanks for your ideas.


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

yes Glenda, about the same


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

Renee :-D 
I got my stuff in the mail this morning. I can't wait to get started. Thank you
Hus
Tammy


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

yes I also received my e-mail yesterday. 



startedn looking thru it, but as you said it should be quiet. 
hahaha!!!!!!!husband decided to start talking going to look at it later and get started. thanks very much

barb


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

That was to be hugs, my computer is not right today for some reason. It leaves out character's for some reason. My e-mail comes up with a strange message <customErrors> tag with a"web config." of the current directory, what ever that means. Any way I am ready to go. What will we use circular, and my brain is not working either. My fingers have a life of their own.
I have the Double pointed and the 40 in. circular. I hope that is right. :roll: I have to run to the library to get a book computers for dumbes, and look for a book on socks.
Tammy


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

I have a pattern for a cloche that I loved making & the 2 recipients love wearing them. I will send to you.


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

Do we use Double points or circular? Can't spell tonight.
Tammy


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

I am havng trouble with the 3 needles to join? Can someone help me?


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

Yay, got my first toe joined! Since I was having trouble with the dpns I cast on on the circ, knitted my one row, then put them onto the dpns....progress! yay


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

congrats it well go good know


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

barb1957 said:


> congrats it well go good know


Now I am to the part where I am "trying" to use the circular needles....I need help! lol


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Yay for you Lady. I am knitting a cap a day for my sis & her chemo pals. She doesn't know this. They go so quick & easy I decided to make a number of them so she could share. Anyway, I am watching everyone's progress & will start my socks next weekend I think.


----------



## Bernice (Feb 2, 2011)

Count me in when do you expect us to start and can you send
the pattern first, then I can prepare myself.
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> Yay for you Lady. I am knitting a cap a day for my sis & her chemo pals. She doesn't know this. They go so quick & easy I decided to make a number of them so she could share. Anyway, I am watching everyone's progress & will start my socks next weekend I think.


I will post a pic tomorrow of progress


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

I just thought I would let everyone know that so far, we have at least 43 women joining in the knit along! Woo Hoo
I have actually gotten to the two circular needles! lol, silly me, now going to bed!


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey kneonknitter, I think that a great thing you doing when My dad had cancer I didn't knit yet. I wish someone would of thought of him and knitted he a hat or two. I'll have extra time here soon I'll have to keep that in mind. Would you mind sharing the pattern? I would like something quick and easy.
Barb


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Pattern for "chemo caps" in knit and crochet. I use fun fur and find it easier to knit them in round, rather than crochet
Just put in Search and they are free
Chags


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

My socks are going well,I'm knitting the top now I am only doing one at a time I'm not swift enough to do 2 at the time.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks Chags I'll do that . I have a 18 gal box of fun fur great way to use it up. barb


----------



## griengurl (Feb 26, 2011)

hello.....first time here.........looking for simple knitted sock patterns. Can anyone post a pattern? thank you


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

haven't started them yet but the knit along pattern looks ver simple. then you can ask ?'s also if you get stuck. barb


----------



## ScrappyMom (Feb 12, 2011)

Me, Me, Me... I want to try making the toe up socks. I really want to try them using the magic loop method. I found a place on-line that has the 40" needles at a wonderfully low price and they were very fast and efficient in their response. I had my needles (6 of them in sizes 2-3-4-5-6-7) in less than a week. I'll try to find the address again and post it for anyone interested.

My email is [email protected] for the knit-a-long for the toe up socks.

Thank you.


----------



## ScrappyMom (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is the address for the 40 inch circular knitting needles. If I had it to do over, I would only purchase the circular needles. And I love the bamboo. Knits so smoothly and yet the yarn doesn't slip off like off the metal needles.

http://www.eknittingneedles.com/Circular-Knitting-Needles-s/4.htm


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

thank you for that site! they are very reasonably priced!! i ordered the 40 inch size 2. i want to learn the knit 2 socks at a time method! thanks again!


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

I can't post the pattern, due to copyright, but you can find patterns online

For the knit along, we are using this pattern:

http://api.ning.com/files/u6mQZdNHnKYoa6yk6zHNraGeEpmwQgpB9Hy3OVPVGx18KQEsgEueFvhtVycfYluIZ52Wy9uJCxjHcB20UOYVk4kZkv4c9DiX/TERRYSVERYEASYTOEUPSOCKSFORBEGINNERS.pdf


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Barb1957 it is my pleasure to share with you. My hubby is a 3 time cancer survivor & I love to 'payback' for his life. I suggest you also go to Lionbrand.com to find many other hats you can knit. Lapghans are also appreciated by chemo patients as the infusion rooms are FREEZING!!

http://banshee.uchicago.edu/~each/theboyhatpattern.pdf

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L0531.html?r=1

Just a few reminders about chemo hats...keep in mind that the scalp/skin is usually very dry & itchy so very soft, non itchy yarns are a must. I like cotton even if the pattern calls for a different fiber. No matter what size the hats come out (sometimes the guage will be off because of the fiber you use) IT DOESN'T MATTER! The hat will fit someone. Sometimes you will have to adjust your needle size to get the guage if you are making it for someone specific. Most hats can be 'adjusted' to fit a specific person. The above hats for my sister are being knit in cotton ease & she only wants them to reach behind her ears. I have been knitting to only 3" & then starting the crown & they will be exactly what she wants. Making hats is so easy & once you get the hang of them they go quick. Try to knit hats in the round at all times. It is easy to convert a 'flat knitted hat' into a circular one. I do this because a seam can annoy the wearer. Lastly, if the hat you work on has a pattern & the pattern is not perfect or you make a mistake, IT DOESN'T MATTER! The recipients are so grateful to get them & they probably wouldn't know it anyway. 
If you need help when you start doing hats, please feel free to contact me & I will be more than glad to help you. :thumbup:


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Glenda here are 2 patterns that I loved making. Still looking for the triangle scarf pattern.

http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/dizzy/dizzy.html

http://www.popknits.com/index.php/patterns/page/caroline/


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you kneonknitter they are lovely.Do they knit up fairly quick?


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes they do. Glad to be able to help. As far as the triangle scarf, I remember starting a dishcloth on the diag, making it as long as I wanted & then binding it off before doing the decreases. Then I made 2 I cords, attached them to opposite corners & viola!


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

What are I cords?


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

kneonknitter, Thanks for all the information I'm going to check out both sites. As far as the trangle scarf, I never thought of doing it that way.. I need a couple when I go out fishing and those would work perfect. Thanks
Barb 

PS If I have any questions I get a hold of you.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok Lady, let me see if I can describe this for you without confusing you. Take 2 dpn's & cast on 3, 4 or 5 stitches. Knit the stitches to the end. DO NOT switch the needles from hand to hand. Now, draw the working yarn across the back of the stitches & knit the stitches again. You keep doing this until you reach the length of I cord you want. Bind off in the same manner. When you pull the yarn across the back, make sure to pull on it to snug it up. This will result in a round, seamless cord that can be attached to an edge of a project, as ties on a sweater instead of a button(s) or at the end of hat or head scarf, etc. As with all knitting the yarn weight & needle size will determine how thick or thin your I cord comes out. A knitting knobby achieves the same effect except the only way to adjust the size on one of those is by yarn weight.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you kneonknitter, that is a great idea I always use that pattern for my dishcloth and about a year ago I learned to do an Icord to make a necklace. You're a doll to help like you do thanks again. Oh yes the G-daughter is down this weekend she is almost finished with her radiation she sounds raspy when she talks but is doing good. Glenda


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I might be stuck. I plan to read a set of directions from another toe up sock pattern to see if I might gleam insite from 2 sets of directions.

I am on Step 11-D. Am I knitting the stitches I just cast on? I usually knit as I cast on. Am I doing one side at a time? I might be over thinking this and should just do it.

SEA (Nancy)

PS. Sister Ester Marie use to say, "if one person has a question it is more then likely others have the same question!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## jogs4201 (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes I am interested too! Have you started already? Please send info at : [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Nancy, I did mine just like it says I came out with a fairly nice sock now just hope the next one comes out the same. Glenda


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank God for small miracles Glenda!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

About triangle scarf .. I have made scarfs this way. Start with one st , then knit in front and back of the first and last stitch on row. just keep repeating until it is as large as you want it. 
Chags


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

I have just gotten the toe done. I have didn't have much time over the weekend to work on it. I am sending off the baby blanket to my brother on Wed. so should be able to devote more time to the socks! Yay!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Lady, did you take a pic of the blanket?


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

Not yet Kneon, but I will. I am hoping to finish the border tonight.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh ok. We are all waiting anxiously to see your work.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

I have started and gotten part of the toe done. But I haven't had a lot of time to knit lately. Household chores are getting in the way of my knitting time.


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

So, how is everyone doing on their socks? The board has been pretty quiet, so I am hoping that means everyone is busy knitting!?! LOL! I have not made much progress since starting, what with watching grand kids and trying to finish the baby afghan. I have gotten the toe of one sock done. Now just have to work on the foot. 
I will say, I am glad I started it with the worsted weight yarn to be able to get the feel. 
What are others thoughts?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Ladies,
I sent myself to detention. I wanted a different toe, no seam. And now it is sitting on the end table looking at me. I must get going again.
I am busy with 9 dogs today, 6 greys (ours) a basset and dash (ours) and a grey camper here while his parents vaca.
Feeding time is wild!!!!
Linda


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

I bet . I have a hard time with 1 cat and 1 dog . They both think they are boss. I haven't gotten started yet. I a Dove Chocolate party on Sunday so Had to make sure everything was ready for that. Then 2 days at Dr. appts. so maybe tonite.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

LOL. Lee it sounds like you need a knitting break!!!


----------



## mmhknitting (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi! I'm new to this forum but wanted to make a suggestion about the socks. Melissa Morgan-Oakes has a very good book - Toe-Up 2-at-a-Time Socks - which is how I taught myself to knit toe-up. I only do magic-loop knitting for socks - it has totally changed my knitting life! KnitPicks has a wonderful tutorial, also on YouTube, called Kelley's Sock Class. At first, I thought she only had one video explaining the concept of magic-loop, but there is an entire series. I basically wanted to convert my sock patterns from DPN's to one circular and was completely confused. After watching her video, I had no problem finishing the sock with her method - didn't even have to write down the converted pattern. It is amazing. The initial cast-on for the toe-up did take me some time, however. Just stick with it, and you'll be glad you did!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi All,
I was doing so well with my sock until..............
STEP 11. I am leftie so I think my problem began then. 
c. I picked up the stitches along the flap 
d. knit those stitches back but somehow I was on a purl row, so I purled but it does not appear to be working out. I did continue because the directions promised it would work out.Knitting across the arch turned into a mess.

I have knit socks before but I am feeling very backwards. My needle 1 is really 3 for me as a leftie. I am going to tear back to the heel flap, and see if I can think it through. I may need to have a glass of wine handy if things get tough again.

Any insights you may have would be very welcomed.

SEA (Nancy)


----------



## daisy (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi, I am a new knitter (I knit the colonal knit way, easier since I crochet too.) I would be interested in learning to knit socks. I have a lot of knitting questions. How would we start this knit along project off I am not always on the computer?

Daisy


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

SEA said:


> Hi All,
> I was doing so well with my sock until..............
> STEP 11. I am leftie so I think my problem began then.
> c. I picked up the stitches along the flap
> ...


i think that after you picked up your stitches you are to continue knitting across the instep, pick up the stitches on the other side then continue on to the gusset decreases. i ThINK where you went wrong was turning around after picking up the stitches....ending up purling back to the back of the sock, i think you just have to go back to where you stopped picking up stitches then continue on knitting across the in-step, hope that helps...


----------



## judycant (Mar 2, 2011)

I just found this site and am excited. Have you started the toe up socks yet? I would like to join your knit along.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I would like to do this also, I have just ordered my needles from ebay, they are bamboo, 6 sizes, 5 needles to a set for $7.00 and change. I hope they are a good deal

http://cgi.ebay.com/5x-11-sizes-5-Double-Pointed-Knitting-Bamboo-Needles_W0QQitemZ250392890875QQcategoryZ71217QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp5197.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7465391975523524632#ht_2754wt_825



LadySonoma said:


> I am wanting to do the "toe up" socks and found a very interesting beginner pattern. I have seen several ladies express the desire to learn to do the socks, so am wondering if anyone would be interested in trying to do them together? I find it's sometimes more fun to do it with someone else.....plus we all have different experience levels, we can maybe help each other out?
> Is this allowed on the forum?
> LOL, just thought I would see what the response is....
> I have a baby blanket to finish before I can start anymore socks, but it will only take me a couple of days to get the blanket done.....
> ...


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

SEA said:


> Hi All,
> I was doing so well with my sock until..............
> STEP 11. I am leftie so I think my problem began then.
> c. I picked up the stitches along the flap
> ...


Yes Nancy, you need to continue in the round, not back and forth


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, my sock has been on the back burner although I have started it! And started and re started it. LOL And I have made socks before. LOL I am still working on my blasted kitchen curtains and wondering if I will ever get them finished. I took a break from them and crocheted a garter for my granddaugher for when she gets married. All I need to do on it is block it, sew it together (it's about 2 inches wide), and put the elastic and ribbon in it. When I get finished with it I will try to remember to post a picture of it.

Happy sock knitting to you all! And all the other things too!

Oh, we get to keep our 2 grand dogs this week-end. They are both Boston Terriers. And hyper! But our Chihuahua loves them.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am still waiting for my needles, But I will join as soon as The get here.


----------



## ScrappyMom (Feb 12, 2011)

Haven't started on my socks yet. I must get out the old whip and start giving myself a few lashes. lol Actually, I had eye surgery a week and a half ago and my eye hasn't felt up to the strain of concentrating on knitting using the magic loop method which is what a really want to do. Also it seems either my husband or I or even both of us have been having dr appts almost daily. I am determined to start however.

I'm so proud of all of you who have started and also thank you for the head's up on the chemo caps. My niece just started chemo as her cancer has resurfaced and I want to make her a little something to help cheer her.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

I have 5 more hats to go then I will start my socks. I decided on knitting 10 AND ONLY 10 hats otherwise I will keep going & going like the energizer bunny & never get to my socks.

Sheryl


----------



## Waldine (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all... Just wanted to pass a hint to you and in so doing expose my idiocy. I went to knittingNeedles.com to order my 40" needles and ordered 4 different sizes because they were so cheap. Well, I did not read the message at the home page of the site and missed the box where it said orders over $15 shipped free. My order total was $12.96. I paid shipping and was quite happy with my deal until I read the first page of the site. I paid for shipping but I could have gotten another pair for the price and now I don't feel so smart. Oh well, another one I will chalk up to "old age".


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am still waiting for my needles, I got them on ebay, a set of 6 sizes, 5 needles per set. for just under 7.00 they are bamboo, I am so looking forward to receiving them. Then I will start my sock. I would love to see some pictures of some of the WIP.


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

Waldine said:


> Hi all... Just wanted to pass a hint to you and in so doing expose my idiocy. I went to knittingNeedles.com to order my 40" needles and ordered 4 different sizes because they were so cheap. Well, I did not read the message at the home page of the site and missed the box where it said orders over $15 shipped free. My order total was $12.96. I paid shipping and was quite happy with my deal until I read the first page of the site. I paid for shipping but I could have gotten another pair for the price and now I don't feel so smart. Oh well, another one I will chalk up to "old age".


i ordered size2 40 inch long needles to learn how to do the magic loop..got them...it took a week...and they were a 24 inch pair!! i called them and they are sending out a new pair, i get to keep the first pair free, so far not happy....want to start learning...oh well, all good things come to those who wait!!


----------



## Waldine (Jan 18, 2011)

I found an interesting and easily understood knitting class with pictures showing every step of the toe-up sock on the magic loop or two cable needles here http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/ 
The author made it look so easy and I think I learned a lot just reading the instructions because it was all followed by pictures showing just what she was talking about. There are also a lot of free patterns to download.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Waldine said:


> I found an interesting and easily understood knitting class with pictures showing every step of the toe-up sock on the magic loop or two cable needles here http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/
> The author made it look so easy and I think I learned a lot just reading the instructions because it was all followed by pictures showing just what she was talking about. There are also a lot of free patterns to download.


Thanks for this link. When I start my KAL socks, I want to do it on 2 circs & this will help alot.


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

Waldine said:


> I found an interesting and easily understood knitting class with pictures showing every step of the toe-up sock on the magic loop or two cable needles here http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/
> The author made it look so easy and I think I learned a lot just reading the instructions because it was all followed by pictures showing just what she was talking about. There are also a lot of free patterns to download.


thanks for the link! i am going to attempt the 2 at a time magic loop! wish me luck!!


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

Luck,
And, I am going to eknittingneedles to order my long circular needles to learn the magic loop for next time.


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Back to continue with toe up socks.

PC crashed, but continued on from the pattern.


----------



## Annie (Jan 21, 2011)

LadySonoma said:


> Luck,
> And, I am going to eknittingneedles to order my long circular needles to learn the magic loop for next time.


I did one sock toe up on 36" using magic loop method. Next I'm going to try toe up 2 at a time using magic loop and circular needles!
I'll have to take a picture of the learning sock I made using my cotton dishcloth yarn. Fits quite nicely too!

Ann


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

ok, here's a picture of the baby blanket I finished for my first great niece


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very pretty. It is so nice to finish up a project. I love that feeling of accomplishment.

My toe up sock is sitting on the table waiting for me to pick it up again. I got very confused being leftie and just haven't had time to pick it up and figure it out. 

I have a few other knitting projects in the works.

SEA


----------



## rphbunny (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty! What is the pattern stitch? I love the color combination


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

rphbunny said:


> Very pretty! What is the pattern stitch? I love the color combination


The pattern is a "V" stitch


----------



## susanbarbara1 (Mar 11, 2011)

I would love to do the socks, am new to this site & not too good with computers. but would love any help at all.thanks susanbarbara1


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

LadySonoma said:


> ok, here's a picture of the baby blanket I finished for my first great niece


Very nice work, and the colors are gorgeous!


----------



## susanbarbara1 (Mar 11, 2011)

yes would love instructions. thanks.....susanbarbara1


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

need2know, Is that sweet? I have 17 of them ( 5 are puppies ). My big Mama is 6 lbs. and my little girl is one and a half lbs. Needless to say my little is not in my breeding group. Possible but just not for me. Such a cute baby!


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Lady Sonoma, how pretty. I haven't crocheted in a long time, should get back to it. A very lovely blanket.


----------



## jch955 (Jan 29, 2011)

V-stitch is a favorite of mine for baby blankets...very, very nice!


----------



## jch955 (Jan 29, 2011)

V-stitch is a favorite of mine for baby blankets...very, very nice!


----------



## patwollin (Feb 26, 2011)

This is a very beautiful blanket!! Great job!! Whose the lucky recepient??


----------



## adair (Jan 24, 2011)

I would be interested, but I can by the world of me not figure out how to cast on.
I have one pair made and was able to get the cast on done right but now it seems I am cursed. So I started on the cuff first socks. Naturally on 2 round needles. I like to knit this way very much.
Any tips for me for the cast on?

Thanks
Elke Adair


----------



## LCGIRL (Mar 9, 2011)

Very beautiful, nice work. I'm sure the mom will absolutely love it especially as it was handmade


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Very cute. Love the colors.


----------



## anastasia (Feb 9, 2011)

I made the same thing, but mine didn't look as good as yours. I use a picot edging in the same color though. The contrasting shells really set it off. :thumbup:


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

so pretty and I love the colors. Thanks for sharing


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

patwollin said:


> This is a very beautiful blanket!! Great job!! Whose the lucky recepient??


My first great niece....so my brother is Grandpa for the first time! I am the eldest....so have to be first at everything! LOL! I have 4


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for all of the nice comments


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

adair said:


> I would be interested, but I can by the world of me not figure out how to cast on.
> I have one pair made and was able to get the cast on done right but now it seems I am cursed. So I started on the cuff first socks. Naturally on 2 round needles. I like to knit this way very much.
> Any tips for me for the cast on?
> 
> ...


I cast on with two needles.....go to youtube and search "cast on with two needles"


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

I haven't been able to start my socks. I was knitting chemo caps for my dear sister, who is now departed, having passed away last Monday night. I had to catch the 1st flight out to Albuquerque, which is where I am now & will be for the next month, per my brother in law's request. I am hoping to get them started while I am here as I couldn't bear to knit any more chemo caps at this point.


----------



## ScrappyMom (Feb 12, 2011)

I am so sorry you have lost your sister. At least now she will no longer have to suffer all that pain and is in a better place. As much as it hurts to lose someone we love, it's always selfish of us to want to keep them here with us when their pain is so great. I know I felt this way when my sister passed. She had been on dialasys (sp) for years and I was with her when she and her husband talked to the dr and said she wanted no more trying to save her life. I was the one who had to call her daughters and let them know so they could come be with her at the last. Very, very difficult. I wish you and your brother-in-law peace and love in this sad time.


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

Kneonknitter, I ditto ScrappyMom and am here should you want someone to talk to. Lost my Mom the same way about 9 years ago. We are here for you with our prayers and warm wishes. Take care but also enjoy parts of the day, just for you.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I would like to express my sympathy as well. Having recently lost a very close friend to cancer I truly feel for you.

Carolyn was so sick with the treatments and continued her fight as best she could. She left behind two young children and husband. She had a collection of hats I had made for her. At the wake there were several pictures of her with her family and in everyone she had a cap on that I had made.
I am glad you are able to support your B-I-L and family. You all will be in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you find knitting as comforting as I did.

SEA (nancy)


----------



## Evelyn Coleman (Mar 13, 2011)

I am new to sock knitting.
I have done 2 1/2 pair on two circular needles. (still working
on the last 1/2)
I bought a book on sock toe up but all directions are for
double point needles.
If anyone has a pattern using 2 cirs I would be very interested
in trying.
Would love to knit a long with you.


----------



## Evelyn Coleman (Mar 13, 2011)

I am interested in doing the knit along for toe up socks.
Do you have a pattern using 2 circular needles.
I don't do double points or the magic loop.

Evelyn in KY

[email protected]


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

http://community.knitpicks.com/profiles/blogs/2-a-free-pattern-very-easy

Here is the link the group is using. It provides directions for dpn and 2 circular.

Good Luck

SEA


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok, here is my first start with the sock, I am practicing the rib, not so good, so we will have a nother go at ti


----------



## Kichi (Jan 22, 2011)

clogden21, Looks pretty to me but not ribbed. Are you doing the k1,p1 ribbing? It looks like you lost your rows. The knit stitches always go on the knit stitches and same for purl. I really like the look of yours though. The color is so warm and pretty. Buttery Toffee. I am not really very experienced so better wait and hear from a real knitter. I really DO like yours! Good luck and have a SUPER FANTASTIC day!!


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice color!
What are you trying to do, k1, p1 or k2,p2?
After you cast on, start your round with ribbing (k2, p1 - or what you like best) and work all needles.
You can mark first needle in round with a piece of yarn. There you will start each round the same way every time, k over k or p over p.
Good Luck!!


----------



## KnittingPrincipal (Mar 9, 2011)

I took a class last month at our local yarn store on doing socks from the toe-up, and I learned to do it with magic loop - I absolutely love making socks!!! I just told my daughter I would knit her a pair, so I think I'll sign up for the KAL! I'll PM you here in a sec! Thanks!


----------



## KnittingPrincipal (Mar 9, 2011)

[email protected]

:thumbup:


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Pretty, thanks, rib, he he was suppose to be but obviously not.

I am getting better at it. I was getting use to dpn, never used them before. Looks kind like a seed stitch gone arie

the next try looks better. I will post shortly


Kichi said:


> clogden21, Looks pretty to me but not ribbed. Are you doing the k1,p1 ribbing? It looks like you lost your rows. The knit stitches always go on the knit stitches and same for purl. I really like the look of yours though. The color is so warm and pretty. Buttery Toffee. I am not really very experienced so better wait and hear from a real knitter. I really DO like yours! Good luck and have a SUPER FANTASTIC day!!


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

I got it a big lots for $1.00 each

It was suppose to be k2, p2, but i obviously missed a few stitches. but I was mainly concerned with practicing getting use to dpn. when I do the real soc I am going to mark about every 4th or 8th stitch, that way I will stay on track.



need2know said:


> Nice color!
> What are you trying to do, k1, p1 or k2,p2?
> After you cast on, start your round with ribbing (k2, p1 - or what you like best) and work all needles.
> You can mark first needle in round with a piece of yarn. There you will start each round the same way every time, k over k or p over p.
> Good Luck!!


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice sock. I have hopes of mine looking nice also.



KnittingPrincipal said:


> I took a class last month at our local yarn store on doing socks from the toe-up, and I learned to do it with magic loop - I absolutely love making socks!!! I just told my daughter I would knit her a pair, so I think I'll sign up for the KAL! I'll PM you here in a sec! Thanks!


----------



## KnittingPrincipal (Mar 9, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> Nice sock. I have hopes of mine looking nice also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yours look pretty already - I love that color!!! :-D


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

KnittingPrincipal said:


> I took a class last month at our local yarn store on doing socks from the toe-up, and I learned to do it with magic loop - I absolutely love making socks!!! I just told my daughter I would knit her a pair, so I think I'll sign up for the KAL! I'll PM you here in a sec! Thanks!


Love that color...goldish brown? I have been practicing toe up sock for the KAL on 2 circs with some scrap cotton I have. I want to perfect the technique before I use the sock yarn I bought. I'm getting the hang of it. A few more rows & I am going to practice turning the heel. When I am comfortable doing that, then I will cast on with the good yarn. Anyone have enuf of the socks finished to show us some pics?


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is what I have so far for my sock. it is the first sock. I have just reached the heel (i think)


----------



## Beverly Boyd (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm in. Looking forward to learning, knitting, wearing!!!

[email protected]


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> Here is what I have so far for my sock. it is the first sock. I have just reached the heel (i think)


Ohhhhh I like!


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

I would love to do the toe up knit along, also!

[email protected]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KnittingPrincipal said:


> I took a class last month at our local yarn store on doing socks from the toe-up, and I learned to do it with magic loop - I absolutely love making socks!!! I just told my daughter I would knit her a pair, so I think I'll sign up for the KAL! I'll PM you here in a sec! Thanks!


Nice socks! I'm in a toe up class now...one more lesson to go.
Two questions for you if you don't mind answering. 1. It looks like you are using Harmony needles. Do you like them?
2. What is the KAL?


----------



## KnittingPrincipal (Mar 9, 2011)

settleg said:


> KnittingPrincipal said:
> 
> 
> > I took a class last month at our local yarn store on doing socks from the toe-up, and I learned to do it with magic loop - I absolutely love making socks!!! I just told my daughter I would knit her a pair, so I think I'll sign up for the KAL! I'll PM you here in a sec! Thanks!
> ...


I love the Harmony needles - they are warm and smooth, just the right amount of pointiness for the tips, the cables are fabulous...love 'em!

The KAL is the Knit Along for socks - If you read back to the beginning of this thread, you'll see the person who started it - there is also a pattern posted somewhere in the thread. Let me know if you can't find it, though!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm a beginner and am just finishing up a toe up class. I'm not good or fast but would love to do the KAL for toe up socks.Would you be using a circular? Count me in and please PM me the pattern.


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

settleg said:


> KnittingPrincipal said:
> 
> 
> > I took a class last month at our local yarn store on doing socks from the toe-up, and I learned to do it with magic loop - I absolutely love making socks!!! I just told my daughter I would knit her a pair, so I think I'll sign up for the KAL! I'll PM you here in a sec! Thanks!
> ...


KAL is a "K=Knit A=a L=long


----------



## pattycake61 (Jan 30, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> Here is what I have so far for my sock. it is the first sock. I have just reached the heel (i think)


I LOVE your sock & I also love that Gala yarn.. very soft.


----------



## louisekimbley (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes I would like a pattern for the toe up socks. Louise Kimbley


----------



## tippy (Mar 14, 2011)

would really like to learn toe up/I knit socks with 4 needles


----------



## tippy (Mar 14, 2011)

wow I am interested to knit socks on circular needle but sont know how. I have knitted lots of soxs of 4 pts needles


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi. I would like to try the socks up also.
[email protected] or Marge Reppenhagen


----------



## plrigg (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I've croched a couple pair of socks, they are more like slippers, and I'd like to try a knitted pattern. My feet & legs swell so toe-up is ideal & allows me to try them on to be sure my feet have room to breath. I've looked at your pattern & it has lots of very good tips. Thanks so much .. Pat


----------



## pegschr (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello clogden21
what yarn is that? It has a nice sheen to it. 
peggy


----------



## tippy (Mar 14, 2011)

Iwoulds love to join your group please send me the pattern


----------



## tippy (Mar 14, 2011)

I am new to this group/would like to join the knit along for toe up socks. Please send me the pattern I am very internested


----------



## ISSY (Mar 17, 2011)

CAN YOU PLEASE SEND ME THE PATTERN FOR TOE SOCKS I WOULD LOVE TO KNIT SOCKS ISSYSCOTLAND


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

ISSY said:


> CAN YOU PLEASE SEND ME THE PATTERN FOR TOE SOCKS I WOULD LOVE TO KNIT SOCKS ISSYSCOTLAND


it is posted at the beginning of the forum....this thread, 
but here is the link:

http://api.ning.com/files/u6mQZdNHnKYoa6yk6zHNraGeEpmwQgpB9Hy3OVPVGx18KQEsgEueFvhtVycfYluIZ52Wy9uJCxjHcB20UOYVk4kZkv4c9DiX/TERRYSVERYEASYTOEUPSOCKSFORBEGINNERS.pdf

Good luck, ask questions and if possible, post pics!


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

i was only able to take a picture of one of my socks (who knew it was so hard to take pictures of you own feet?? lol) i was not able to match them! oh well! i used Premier yarn from the deborah norville collection called serenity garden yarn. i used a #2 40" circular needle, magic loop, toe up. they are soooooooo soft! love this yarn! going to start a pair for my husband!


----------



## KnittingPrincipal (Mar 9, 2011)

So cute!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ScrappyMom (Feb 12, 2011)

Love those colors. I'm finally, I hope, getting started on a pair of socks. I'm trying to put several patterns together to get what I want for a toe up sock done using the magic loop and 40" needle on #2 needles. Sounds like you used a pattern I want! I'm starting with a special cast-on demonstrated by Cat Borhi on u-tube and then I have all kinds of patterns mishmashed together to try to get what I want. Congratulations on finishing your pair. Hope your husband's turn out as well.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

mjp362 said:


> i was only able to take a picture of one of my socks (who knew it was so hard to take pictures of you own feet?? lol) i was not able to match them! oh well! i used Premier yarn from the deborah norville collection called serenity garden yarn. i used a #2 40" circular needle, magic loop, toe up. they are soooooooo soft! love this yarn! going to start a pair for my husband!


Very nice. I am still practicing.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

my sock is started, i am at the heel getting ready to turn, I will work on tomorrow and post a photo of how far I have achieved, 

gotta love spell checker (you do not want to know how this was typed. ha ha


----------



## Evelyn Coleman (Mar 13, 2011)

Really liked the yarn. I have been wanting to try it. Now
I will look for it.
Thanks


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

mjp362 said:


> i was only able to take a picture of one of my socks (who knew it was so hard to take pictures of you own feet?? lol) i was not able to match them! oh well! i used Premier yarn from the Deborah Norville collection called serenity garden yarn. i used a #2 40" circular needle, magic loop, toe up. they are soooooooo soft! love this yarn! going to start a pair for my husband!


I have some Deborah Norville Serenity yarn I am going to use as well. And I agree, it is hard to take a pic of your own foot! lol


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok. I'm done practicing & will probably start my socks in the next day or two. I am so glad I decided to practice it first. I feel much more comfortable now using my good sock yarn.


----------



## Evelyn Coleman (Mar 13, 2011)

loved your socks. Went to Hobby Lobby and got the
Serenity yarn. They didn't have much of a choice.
Can't wait to start and see how the striping turns out.

Do you know of anywhere else I can buy the yarn?


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

Evelyn Coleman said:


> loved your socks. Went to Hobby Lobby and got the
> Serenity yarn. They didn't have much of a choice.
> Can't wait to start and see how the striping turns out.
> 
> Do you know of anywhere else I can buy the yarn?


Have you done a "Google" search? I can think of maybe: Robert's, Michael's or Joann Fabrics....checking at least....I am not sure they carry it


----------



## LadySonoma (Jan 25, 2011)

Evelyn Coleman said:


> loved your socks. Went to Hobby Lobby and got the
> Serenity yarn. They didn't have much of a choice.
> Can't wait to start and see how the striping turns out.
> 
> Do you know of anywhere else I can buy the yarn?


http://www.premieryarns.com/
and amazon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Go online to knitpicks.com for good yarn; lots of choices too.


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

i bought this yarn at JoAnn's


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

never heard of Robert's thnk you very nice site. I had to bookmark it.

My first sock is past the heal. I will try and post a photo today.

Love my bamboo dpn!!



LadySonoma said:


> Evelyn Coleman said:
> 
> 
> > loved your socks. Went to Hobby Lobby and got the
> ...


----------



## ISSY (Mar 17, 2011)

I WOULD LIKE TO JOIN YOU GIRLS ISSY


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

My first stock, did not turn out so well, So I converted it to work on my brother knitting machien and changed the stitch (I wanted to play with lace) so here it is



clogden21 said:


> never heard of Robert's thnk you very nice site. I had to bookmark it.
> 
> My first sock is past the heal. I will try and post a photo today.
> 
> ...


----------



## louisekimbley (Mar 7, 2011)

Renee: I intend to do the toe up socks real soon. I will get back to you when I start and maybe we can do them together. Louise


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

louisekimbley said:


> Renee: I intend to do the toe up socks real soon. I will get back to you when I start and maybe we can do them together. Louise


I am still only 1/2 done with my 1st sock. My knitting on it got waylayed due to my bff becoming a grandma for the 1st time & I am knitting up loads of baby stuff for the coming child.


----------



## Chags (Feb 4, 2011)

Would love to do a KAL for sock!!! Count me in 
Chags


----------



## cjstitches (Feb 6, 2011)

I would be interested in this but can't find a recent one.


----------



## DaphneG83 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

